# Guajillo marinated venison tenderloin street tacos



## 73saint (Dec 17, 2020)

These came out so good, I can’t wait to make them again.   While processing my buck, I always keep the loins and cook them fresh.  Last night was no different.  I bought some dried Guajillo chili’s, toasted and rehydrated, blended w some garlic, olive oil, steeped water, salt, lime. Then I strained the skin and seeds.  This sauce was good on its own and the color...just gorgeous.
Took some of the sauce and tossed it into a bag with the tenderloins.  Later that night I got the Weber fired up, chopped some onion-cilantro-added lime juice, along with some jalapeño cheese we bought from the market.  Real simple but delish!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 17, 2020)

Heck yeah! That sauce is beautiful! I bet those tacos didnt last long! All flavors I love!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2020)

God bless you man. That looks delicious! I need that sauce in my life. Joe 

 xray
 makes something similar and it has been on my to do list for quite awhile. Big like Saint. Nailed it!


----------



## 73saint (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks y'all.  I don't know how I screwed up the pic upload.  That sauce is Boss!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks darn good!
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks real fine to me.  I'll take a plate, please.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2020)

Dang that looks good!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice looking deal there guy.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Man yeah that looks amazing. Got me drooling


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like saint it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

That looks like perfection to me! Loins looked beautiful and so did the sauce. 

Very nice!
Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2020)

73S, Very, very ,very NICE!


----------



## 73saint (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks again guys.  I'm going to start using that guajillo sauce more often.  It's superb!


----------

